# nuevas piletas en el Parque de la Reserva



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

estan geniales las fuentes, parece un parque parisino.


----------



## luiscr (Jan 7, 2007)

realmente hermosas


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Excelentes fotos Naths... solo queda esperar la inauguración oficial de las piletas.


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

qué belleza, gracias por las fotos!! qué bonita está toda Lima


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

skyperu34 said:


> UYYY!!! Excelentes fotos, especialmente la ultima, bastante artistica !
> 
> Me hace recordar a las piletas de Las Vegas.......


Justo pense en Las Vegas, especialmente por la foto de la primera pileta. Que bueno ver fotos de noche nitidas, gracias naths!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buenísimas fotos!!! Yo cuando paso por allí apenas puedo ver algunas... Desde hace meses (por no decir años) estoy esperando la bendita inauguración del parque...


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Ayer salio en el comercio una nota sobre las piletas y dicen q en 2 semanas se estaran inagurando!


----------



## Lía (Feb 10, 2007)

Que lindas las piletas, todas me gustan, te felicito


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

Que bonitas que están las piletas. Realmente muy atractivas. Se convertirán en un lugar de multitudes.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

chequeen este video http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4078083485641243983


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

^^asumare.... Ni en Orlando he visto una cosa asi !


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

^^ ^^ Caraxo! esas piletas están alucinantes.

Lima, una ciudad con cada vez mayores atractivos. :cheers:


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que hermosas fotos, solo un par de veces he visto las piletas al pasar por el parque y siempre tambien me he preguntado cuando lo inauguran. Lo que es excelente es que tendremos un lugar más para pasear por nuestro ciudad, y este en especial será espectacular.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Impresionante y me da tanta alegría ver como los foristas nuevos contribuyen tanto con el foro... Muy pero muy Feliz!!!!!


----------

